# Lion and Adobe



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I have a new client that has ordered a top of the line iMac with Adobe Master Collection

( against our advice of getting a 2.93 previous gen instead with 10.6.8 )

*Has anyone actually used CS5.5 on Lion in a production situation.*

Here is Adobe's list

Known Issues | Adobe products on Mac OS 10.7 Lion


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I have heard several people call it a 'bag of hurt' and returned to snow leopard. They're developers mainly, I can imagine for print it's a lot worse.

For production, no way.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I have not moved to Lion, and will not for a while. But I am curious as well to how Adobe CS5 is running. The problems they list dont seem to big, at least for me. But I am sure there will be others coming from users.

I usually have more issues with plugins then the adobe apps themselves.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I'd be happy to hear from ONE person. :baby:

Also minor note Bluetooth managed to kernel panic my test lappie TWICE and of course the restore to previous state simply made it do it again....grrrrrr


----------



## macpablodesigns (Jun 11, 2010)

Would love to upgrade to Lion eventually but our printer is not supported yet. One thing that I do know is that you have to install the JRE before even trying to install CS 5.5, as Lion doesn't include it in the normal install. Install the Java runtime (JRE) | Mac OS 10.7 Lion 

But as soon as our drivers are updated for our printers, (can't afford not to print) we will be making the switch over to Lion.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I've got CS4 on my MBP, not my production machines. CS4 runs fine so I cant imagine CS5 being any worse.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

flash player, java runtimes, so much for working out of the box anymore.

Interesting to hear about CS4, what are you using it for?


----------

